# What have you had to give up due to age/condition



## sisterpine

BRP's thread about giving up his boat got me to thinking? About the things I have given up as I got older due to injury/ illness/ whatever. I gave up skiing after I injured my knee. I gave up snowmobiling after I found I could no longer convince myself that riding alone up and down the mountain was a wise decision. Gave up living on the mountain top when I discovered that I was kind of scared when alone during the winter. Stopped hiking when my knee got bad though I hope to get back to that now that I have a new knee. Gave up gambling when I saw how much money I was losing LOL.


----------



## fordy

..........I've given up eating out 3 times a week or so cause it's ten bucks no matter what type of food one prefers ! My income has fallen significantly over the last four years since I can't work due to coronary artery disease . So , I spend a lot more time at home which also saves money on gasoline . I try to get all my major outside projects finished before May 1st. because I can't stand the 90++ f heat here in Tx . , fordy


----------



## Bret

Youth. I'll hold on to it till the end.


----------



## tired_gardener

I've been trying to look at the things I've gained with age.

I've gained an understanding of how easily I can get hurt.
I've gained so much junk I don't know what to do with I can't sort through it all.
I've gained an appreciation for staying home when I can't afford to go out.


----------



## dsmythe

I gave up my chickens when I had back surgery. I could not carry their feed.
I gave up eating out. It is too expensive. The fuel I save not "going" is not bad either.
I don't go "off" like to town, I try to keep my trips down to a minimum.
I am more motivated to grow a BETTER garden. In the past I have not been very serious about it. I have retired and have way more time to invest in this direction plus I get more exercise which my Doctor keeps insisting that I need.
All in all I am learning to just be content with what I have and not require the latest tool or gadget.
I would give up my land-line but my cell phone does not have very good signals where We live.
I would give up my internet and satellite but I really enjoy/love both of them.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i involuntarily have given up everyday life to silent virus that attacked & severely damaged my heart the end f dec. it is going to be a very long stressful recovery & I AM FOR SURE COUNTING ON RECOVERY!
THIS HAS TAKEN AWAY ALL THE THINGS IN LIFE I TOOK FOR GRANTED. I'LL NEVER TAKE DAILY LIFE FOR GRANTED AGAIN.


----------



## Micheal

Getting older and some health issues have slowed me down. Although most of what I've given up is because of -------- :awh:

lack of interest.
lack of help.
lack of money.
lack of knowledge.
lack of time
lack of whatever.
and finally death of ____.


----------



## Forcast

Yep gave up chicken turkeys and hatching cost too high for electric, cut the stray ats down to 3, took a car off the road, no cable tv internet land line, shopping for food, use food bank. Going to town. Closed off must of the house to save on heating. Every bit of gas in the car is thought out to one trip a month. Spaced out doc apts to as far apart as needed for still eing able to get meds. Unpluged everything only plug in what is in use then unplug. Dont visit family and friends. And in a year one has come to see me. Dont go to church. Was asked to help out others too often. And hated to say i cant. It comes down to if you cant afford or cant do yourself and have topay others. I cant have or do. Hate it


----------



## MichaelZ

Basketball
Running/Impact games in general
Carrying 100 pound sacks of potatoes
Carrying heavy firewood
Carrying my wife
Eating garbage food on a regular basis
Sleeping 8 hours straight


----------



## ovendoctor

sense getting injured in 2011 a lot of every day activities take longer or are done by someone other than me [heavy lifting for one]

you learn to adapt and make stuff that makes life easyer.

Doc.


----------



## Truckinguy

This brings up a subject that I have been curious about for a while and that is the age of homesteaders. I"m 50 and from the comments on various threads on this site I get the impression that there are more people on here that are older than I am than younger. Is homesteading as we know it predominantly followed by older people? Are there many younger people on here who are homesteading and trying to live independently?

I guess I've been lucky, I don't have quite the stamina that I used to have but I can still do most of what I could always do, carry feed bags, build animal housing, turn over compost piles, etc. and I still play hockey occasionally. I work in a lumber yard loading and delivering building materials which is very physical all day. I do creak and groan when I get up off the couch, though, and my back goes out a couple of times a year for a day or two. Maybe the hockey player in me just ignores the aches and pains and keeps going.


----------



## sisterpine

I suspect it is the over 40 crowd who can afford or make the changes necessary to move to a rural area and homestead. I know I married at 38 and that is the year we bought our land. We were not able to move there until ten years later when we retired from our first careers. Starting and building a stead can be expensive in labor and funding. It is often dreamed of by young folks but pursued by those a bit older.


----------



## Belfrybat

The big thing I gave up was my homestead on 28 acres and moved to a smaller place on the edge of town 6 years ago I just couldn't keep the property up on my own and was spending too much money, time and energy trying to do so. I moved to a place that was 3/4 acre and backed up to a mountain and no neighbours on the sides, but it was still it was a big adjustment. I've since moved into a "garden apartment" that is quite secluded in a large city. All of this was due to health issues and waning strength. This last move was much easier than leaving the acreage. But it's all good.


----------



## tired_gardener

43 and we just made it out to the country. Don't have the property size we wanted, but got more house than we expected. I couldn't have moved much sooner. Had to live in the city for work, unless I wanted a LONG commute. Now I work from home, and can live anywhere in Oregon or close to the border of Oregon. Had this job 4 years now. We had considered looking for a job in a small school district and then move there, but this way I was able to find a house without worry about being close to work.

I feel like I've gained a lot with age. But, I'm still on the younger side. Arthritis sucks, but I can usually push through that. The shot helps.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm 63 and my husband and I bought our little property when we married in 1974. We were both young and had lots of energy! I had a large garden, fruit trees, goats, pigs, turkeys, ducks, chickens etc. Raised our two boys and a stepson. We both worked for the local school district. We divorced 12 years ago and that was the start of the hardest time for me. I couldn't do all of the outside work along with the inside work plus canning, preserving from my garden, caring for animals AND work full time with an hour commute both ways. Well, I shouldn't say that I COULDN'T because I DID - it was just very hard. When I was 60 I had to take early retirement due to health problems - a couple severe knee injuries, spinal problems, heart problems and a severe arthritis condition. I had planned to work until 65. I've had to get rid of all of my animals except my last 2 elderly chickens and my older dogs and cats. I had goats up until December when I slipped on the ice behind the house and broke my leg in two places - for the second time on the same leg!!! I've had to learn to garden SMARTER - I know use alot of large pots on my deck and in my garden plus raised beds. I've had to rely on handy neighbor men to mow and do chores for me when needed and of course my boys are good to help when they can. It's hard to have to ask for help so I am trying to make things as easy as I can for myself so that I can be more independent again. I am thinking about selling this place and buying a smaller one with just enough room for my two dogs and two cats and a small raised bed garden. If I can have a small chicken coup close to the house I might have 3 chickens. I've had chickens since I was 5 and just can't imagine life without them!!! So basically, I've given up the life that I had when I was YOUNG and have had to get used to living the life that I have NOW. It is HARD to give up the INDEPENDENCE of our younger days!!!!


----------



## Shrek

In reality we seldom "give up" anything. We simply realign our lives to fit our expectations and necessities to fit our preferences , abilities and resources in each phase of our lives and retirement and older age is just a phase on the back half of our era progressions through life. 
With age , safe investments , good planning and good luck I was able to trade employment for retirement a few years earlier than I originally planned.

With age I also realized that I had traversed and survived my young and dumb years and seamlessly progressed to my older and wiser era where I can enjoy watching the younger folks move through their own eras while pleasantly recalling moments from my own era past.


----------



## Evons hubby

I've had to give up nearly everything I used to do, these days I spend most of my time either napping or playing with my computer.


----------



## sisterpine

As I sit here at my computer; realizing the only thing I have done this day is feed the goats and peafowl, read a book, eat breakfast and sit here. LOL Of course I am blaming the weather...winter has come back to the desert sadly. I am ever so thankful for my younger brother who is able to keep the machines and appliances running so that when i do feel able i am outside mowing or playing in the garden without worry of breaking something.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I am 70. I have been homesteading for around 25 or more years. My late DH was happy to live in the country and happy to indulge my desire to farm, as long as he didn't have to participate - which was perfectly acceptable to me. Since his death, between paying off the horrendous medical bills and the reduction in income, I have found it difficult to manage other than on a very basic level. I had to sell the Dexters (too expensive to keep) and reduced my sheep and goat population to a number that could be managed mostly by rotational grazing with minimal winter inputs, and I have got very serious about my container garden to contain expenses. I can still move around, still do things I need to do, still lift feed sacks and such. I have streamlined many things so I work smarter rather than harder. I still enjoy my little farm and intend to die here. I still think I am better off than many. This was not intended as a "poor little me" post.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

I'm 36 and had to give up partying, drinking and late nights with the fellas 18 years ago due to becoming a dad. Wouldn't change a thing. I'm fortunate to still be young but I'm really starting to feel some changes. Few more aches and pains, little slower getting up when I crouch down. I'm hoping I have many more years of farming ahead of me. But 36 years of farming life with cattle, logging, building, haying and may other things has aged me a little faster I think. I see others my age moving much better and looking younger than me. Lol


----------



## NataleeKW

I am 34. At 21 I injured my back in the Army and gave up a lot of things (running, riding roller coasters, walking on some days,etc. ). As the years have passed I have learned to do these things in moderation but still have times when I go a little too far and have to waste a day in bed to get right again. I have also given up sleeping without a heating pad under my back every night. It is an extra item in my suitcase no matter where I go now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm an Army veteran female. 59 years old retired.
I chose to disconnect after I got injured in 2009.
Have no cable,just internet. Have 2 year old puppy half Beagle/Jack Russell named Strawberry.
Grow my food in raised beds,containers. Buy my meat fro Farmers went to school with.
With Strawberry we walk alot. Exercise for me. Manners for her.We both walk the hill at 45* with packs on.
Learned to work smarter, not harder. I can,dehydrate,freeze everything I can.


----------



## Evons hubby

Ok, just a bit of news, today I was able to get on my tractor and run it for about an hour piling up brush for a bonfire. (Finally got it back from the dealer who put the new front end loader on for us.) Doubt we will burn anything tonight, pretty windy and after operating the tractor I'm pretty well used up for one day.


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Here's a "gave up" to beat all: I developed "Cold urticaria" which means I cannot eat or drink anything cold or my tongue swells up and I end up in the ER. Room temperature only!!! Sucks!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Ana Bluebird said:


> Here's a "gave up" to beat all: I developed "Cold urticaria" which means I cannot eat or drink anything cold or my tongue swells up and I end up in the ER. Room temperature only!!! Sucks!!


Think about it: no ice cream, no ice tea, nothing from the frig, warm my salad even. If you see a woman running around knocking people's cold drinks out of their hands---that's me!! The clink of ice in a cold drink! They are everywhere!!


----------



## big rockpile

Bret said:


> Youth. I'll hold on to it till the end.


Watch it Old Age slips up over night. Don't Blink.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile

We was thinking of Traveling I thought be nice to do what my wife wants but she can no longer walk around exploring. I don't know maybe a Wheel Chair but years ago I thought about a Wheel Chair and she told me to keep my butt out of it or I would be tied to it the rest of my life. Now I'm still getting it not as strong but still able to get around.

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22

I'm 52 and the worst thing I've had to give up is my belief that I can do anything. Not sure exactly when that came about but I've had many injuries related to horses and car wrecks. So I too, work smarter, not harder. With bad knees I have to garden in raised beds and wait for someone to get things that are too high or low for me to reach. But it just kind of snuck up on me.

I'm at the age where I know I'm not invincable any longer. Reality bites!


----------



## Clem

I'm 66 and still do everything I did at 56, 46, and 36. 26 too, I guess. I just don't do it quite as often. I can't drink a case of beer and keep going on. Probably because I just don't bother with it anymore. I can't drive down to UNC and pretend I'm a little schoolboy, too, like I did when I was 17 and 18. Everybody tells me I better slow down. I've outlived all my friends, so no matter if I die tomorrow, or in 50 years, I'm next.

Sorry. I've had a good run, I'm still running, and my body just ain't failing me like it is some folks. I have absolutely no complaints. And I live hard as I can.


----------



## hunter63

Gave up a Lot of thinks after triple bypass surgery....2013.
Still attend therapy but I get worn out fast......Naps are good.
Gave up most of the garden... except flowers....and a few veggies in containers.
Still hunt but mostly because I love getting out...but coming home with game is not the biggest goal.

When someone says to me...."I gonna take up.. (add an activity).. when I retire"
That won't happen...
You what to do sometime....don't wait.... do it as soon as you can....while you still can.

And I seem to have picked up a case of the clumsies ...seems things don't as smooth as they used to....


----------



## krackin

I quit chasin' women. I figured I'd give them a chance to chase after me, gave it at all winter to kick in. Looks like I'll have to take up chasin' again.


----------



## lmrose

My husband is 72 years with an enlarged valve to his heart. this year he has had to give up farming as we knew it. No more hauling sea weed off the shore with horse and cart. No more 5 mile treks to the woods to cut wood for winter. The horse is over 30 yrs now and doesn't want to work so hard.DH hauled his last sea weed this spring. It is hard pitching it with a fork and the horse refused to pull the load! He had to walk home and get tackles and chains to haul the cart up off the beach. After it was up the horse ran home with the load almost leaving DH behind. That night he had another heart spell. Our horse has a new home to go too at the end of summer. A fox killed all but one of our hens. We have sales for the goats. We will keep one and board her in the winter. DH now is disposing of un-needed farm tools.
I already sold off all big furniture and everything I don't need except for family things Both my husband and I want to enjoy our life we still have and not work all the time. I will be 71 yrs and healthy but it takes more awareness of my health to get a handle on possible problems before they get started.

Looking forward and positive we kept 5 acres of land and have a garden house built there to start plants and dry beans and garlic. DH has started a new smaller garden area to be used next year. He has a trailer for what tools we need to keep. And we will live in a travel trailer from April to November. After that we will be in an apt for the winter. We were lucky to find a three room apt. small kitchen, small bedroom, and big living room. The kitchen has a big east window and a south window in the door. the bedroom has a big south window and the living room has a big south bay window and a west window. This was a Victorian house which was made into 4 apts. Lucky for us we are downstairs with sunny windows. When the sun shines it helps heat the rooms. I have a pantry and room for the freezer. There is oil hot water heat with registers. So next winter we will be comfortable with no wood to haul or barn chores to do.There is also room outside for a small garden bed.
Then in April we can pick up our goat and get 4 hens and stay back in the country. If the economy fails and we have no money to rent we will camp year around. Once our house is sold we will make some small investment in solar power for the trailer. The garden house will have a wood stove. Because of building codes we have to be careful what we do. So far we have done everything with in the law. Anyway that is our plan for our older years. The hard part is getting everything in place. We should have started five years ago before DH had heart problems. What I have learned about getting older is health can change fast about every five years._If your older downsize and have a plan in place before you are in a health crisis. We should have started by 65 not 70 and 71!_


----------



## thequeensblessing

I'm 55 and hubby is 49. We were both raised on homesteads and we've homesteaded our entire married life. He's also an arborist (tree surgeon) and works 40+ hours a week off farm. I tend the homestead while he's at work. Weekends are spent fishing, hunting in season, kayaking, camping, hiking, or just finishing up projects on the homestead. We just bought a 1790 colonial house in Maine on 32 acres that needs to be totally rehabbed. We're taking it on with gusto! Hubby had back surgery a few years ago, and I will eventually have back surgery. I had breast cancer 21 years ago. Hubby suffers from clinical depression. We were rough on our bodies in our younger days, but we enjoyed every moment of it. We're enjoying our lives to the fullest today, despite the aches, pains, and daily reminders that we aren't in our 20's anymore. We're planning for the coming years, and if we're blessed, decades. We are putting raised beds (10 4X8 beds) so we can continue to garden. We have a log splitter for firewood, toys to move the snow around with, and the wisdom to know when its time to quit for the day. We also have learned the value of taking those days off to just go have fun with the kids and grandkids. Work will always be there waiting for us, but the family won't all always be there. We don't smoke, don't drink, and try to eat healthy. Our plan is to homestead as long as possible and when its just too much, we'll sell the animals off and just go on missions for our church. That's the plan. Lets see if life cooperates.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> I quit chasin' women. I figured I'd give them a chance to chase after me, gave it at all winter to kick in. Looks like I'll have to take up chasin' again.


Poor pitiful you!lol


----------



## In The Woods

big rockpile said:


> We was thinking of Traveling I thought be nice to do what my wife wants but she can no longer walk around exploring. I don't know maybe a Wheel Chair but years ago I thought about a Wheel Chair and she told me to keep my butt out of it or I would be tied to it the rest of my life. Now I'm still getting it not as strong but still able to get around.
> 
> big rockpile


I've been thinking hard about getting a side by side UTV for getting around the property (only 6 acres). I can't walk for more than 5 minutes anymore - I haven't seen the far end of my property in a long time unless I am on the tractor.

But I hesitated and my wife ageed. If I would get one of those we will stop walking even the little bit we do now. In a way it would be a downward spiral I am afraid.



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Ok, just a bit of news, today I was able to get on my tractor and run it for about an hour piling up brush for a bonfire. (Finally got it back from the dealer who put the new front end loader on for us.) Doubt we will burn anything tonight, pretty windy and after operating the tractor I'm pretty well used up for one day.


I'll tell you - having the loader on my tractor has been a godsend! I have a bucket and forks for it and use it on a daily basis. I would not be able to keep up with our property and buildings without it.

----------------

I am 59 and my wife 56. My wife became disabled over 10 years ago from a botched back sugery and now has a permanently damaged sciatic nerve. Myself - about 5 years ago I came down with Rheumatoid Arthritis. It is pretty bad because I waited to long before seeking help.

We gave up raising livestock many years ago. Then gave up the garden when my wife got hurt. I had been working 2 good paying jobs since she got hurt - I was bound and determined to get our mountain retreat (our home) paid for. When I got sick I had to stop working also. From then on working on surviving on less than 1/3 my income.

In the meantime we have slowly given up just about everything including any hobbies. We had to streamline everything as far as property maintenance the best we could. That meaning I have everything setup to be done with the tractor that I can. For example, I can't run a weed trimmer anymore so I now spray glyphsate with my tractor mounted spot sprayer.

So now my day is mostly sitting in my chair reading, time on forums like this, and some TV in the evenings. I look forward to the days that I can mow grass or plow snow, but some days I can't even climb on the tractor.

So it has come down to survival - to do whatever we have to to continue living here.


----------



## hunter63

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Poor pitiful you!lol


Reminds me of Linda Ronstadt.......Poor Poor Pitiful me......LOL


----------



## jane2256

Well, let's see...I am in my early 60's and working as a CNA at a retirement facility. I see what happens when one has an accident or medical event and how it affects their life. That being said, I will no longer have pets after my dog and cats die, I will not be able to live and work on a small farm with chickens and goats and bees, doubt I'll ever get married, again. Will not buy another house, will move closer to one of my children. I will do pottery, volunteer, paint, plant, enjoy long walks, sunrises and sunsets and whatever I am able to do as long as I can.


----------



## krackin

A year ago last Jan 25 I had to put Ol' Tuck down. He was a 12.5 yo rescued Akita. I swore that was it for me. 2 weeks later I started looking at Big East Akita Rescue and talked with them. 1 week after that I adopted Kuma, a full Akita, from rescueme.org . He was 7 monthe then and this was his 5 th and forever home now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

If something happened to Strawberry. I don't know if I could get another dog.
She's my girl. Spoiled, funny, she's my service dog for depression.
She's VA approved service dog.


----------



## In The Woods

We've had one Mastiff or another for close to 30 years. We lost our last one June 2016. We both said no more because of our immobility conditions. So we waited - and it was a very long lonely winter. Thinking about another dog then, we decided that we would not get another Mastiff which in itself was very difficult.

So we started looking around. A lot of people promote rescue so we went to the local Humane Society. 90% of their 12 dogs were pit bulls. But we filled out an application in case something would come in that we liked. Never heard back from them.

Looking through the local classifieds for a couple months I found most of it crazy. People wanting $400+ for mixed breed puppies and well over $1000 for purebreds. After a while I stumbled on an ad for a mixed Border Collie. A young lady had too much to handle with 2 infants and a work shift of 12 hours a day. So we brought Jake home.

During the first month I questioned my decision a few times. But once we got through house breaking and basic training he is doing great. My wife and I were really falling into a slump being we are both pretty much crippled up. Jake has brought us a new found happiness although it's been a bit tough physically. But the good part is that he makes us get up and move around. I honestly believe that Jake rescued us as much as we rescued him.


----------



## COSunflower

I have a Mastiff/Pitbull named Matilda and a Australian Cattle Dog named Sunny. They are both 10 now. I love them both SO much and dread the day that they pass over the Rainbow Bridge but when they do, I know that I won't be able to get another big dog.  I have too many mobility problems. I've thought that I may just stick with cats, when I am ill they can pretty much fend for themselves. We have harsh winters here and small dogs have a hard time going outside with all of the snow. I can't physically go sweep out a potty spot for them any more.  I CAN deal with a cat litter box though. Two of my cats are older, one 14 and one 9, the third is only 3. Our Humane Society always has lots of older cats that need a quiet home to retire to so that will probably be what I'll do.


----------



## anniew

I am one of the lucky ones...in my mid-70s. Retired, but still do gardening, and keep chickens, ducks, rabbits, and two indoor cats, plus feed a wild one. I can't carry 50 lb feed bags, but scoop them into two buckets and with two trips of two buckets each, I get the 50 lbs down to the coop. same with bunny feed. I still love to mow, and use my garden tractor to do almost two acres.
I belong to a couple of organizations: ham radio and CERT, each in a different county in opposite directions from me. I have a weekly lunch group and at one point decided to quit it, then re-considered and feel that the socialization is necessary so I don't become "feral."
I am mostly in good shape physically, although I should do some organized exercise, but feel the chores are good for me: the animals get me going in the morning when I go to feed/water/poop scoop.
I always ate healthy stuff, but have developed gluten intolerance, so I have had to give up bread, pasta and sweets, although there are good substitute products on the market.
Because of the animals and lack of nearby help, I have had to give up traveling and visiting friends who live outside of a day's travel.
But, as I said in the beginning, I am one of the lucky ones! and quite thankful for it.


----------



## nehimama

I'm 65. with post-stroke issues. I use a walker to get around and do my goat chores - attending kiddings, feeding, medicating, milking. Last year I sold my 60 acre farm in MO, as I could no longer keep up with the maintenance (mowing, large garden, barn cleaning, etc.). Nowadays I rent a 5-acre parcel, still have my herd of dairy goats, a couple of house dogs, and I do container gardening. I plan to keep doing whatever I can for as long as I can.


----------



## Esteban29304

I was a very active Scuba diver til I turned 50 , & had to give it up for medical reasons, && had to retire then, too. I miss it the MOST !


----------



## newfieannie

I likely answered this before but I don't see it. like Clem I can do anything I've ever done but it's not like I ever went skydiving or the like but didn't president Bush do that at 90 or so? all my friends are gone also . I suppose the day will come eventually when I start to decline or I will just be like my parents and grandparents. work until the end. ~Georgia


----------



## mekasmom

fordy said:


> ..........I've given up eating out 3 times a week or so cause it's ten bucks no matter what type of food one prefers ! My income has fallen significantly over the last four years since I can't work due to coronary artery disease .


I hope you feel better soon. And eating out is expensive unless you drive all the way to McD and get a dollar burger of some sort or Hardees, etc. They are all carbs with no nutrition.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THE MEDICATION I NEED FOR THIS HEART ILLNESS IS GOING TO BREAK US I FEAR. NOT ONLY HAS THE MEDS GONE UP NEARLY DOUBLE BUT THEY KEEP ADDING MORE. OUR HOUSE PAYMENT WENT UP $100 BECAUSE OF TAX INCREASES & INSURANCE INCREASES. DH WORKS A PT JOB & I WORRY HE'LL NEVER BE ABLE TO QUIT. THERE IS NOT ONE EXPENCE IN OUR DAILY LIVES THAT HAS NOT GONE UPWARD BY 10-25% THIS YR. WE CONSIDERED SELLING THE HOUSE & DOWNSIZING BUT HOUSING IS SO HIGH RIGHT NOW WHERE WE ARE, THIS IS STIL THE LEAST EXPENSIVE OPTION. WOW A 500 SQ FT STUDIO APT IS NEARLY AS MUCH AS OUR HOUSE PAYMENT. WOW! WHEN IS THIS EVER GOING TO STOP?! THIS IS SOOO OUTRAGEOUS. I AM SUSRE THERE MUST BE OTHER CUTS TO MAKE BUT JUST NOT SURE WHERE. WHAT ARE THE REST OF YOU DOING ONCE YOU THINK YOU HAVE REACHED THE MAX IN CUTTING EXPENSES?


----------



## fordy

pixiedoodle said:


> THE MEDICATION I NEED FOR THIS HEART ILLNESS IS GOING TO BREAK US I FEAR. NOT ONLY HAS THE MEDS GONE UP NEARLY DOUBLE BUT THEY KEEP ADDING MORE. OUR HOUSE PAYMENT WENT UP $100 BECAUSE OF TAX INCREASES & INSURANCE INCREASES. DH WORKS A PT JOB & I WORRY HE'LL NEVER BE ABLE TO QUIT. THERE IS NOT ONE EXPENCE IN OUR DAILY LIVES THAT HAS NOT GONE UPWARD BY 10-25% THIS YR. WE CONSIDERED SELLING THE HOUSE & DOWNSIZING BUT HOUSING IS SO HIGH RIGHT NOW WHERE WE ARE, THIS IS STIL THE LEAST EXPENSIVE OPTION. WOW A 500 SQ FT STUDIO APT IS NEARLY AS MUCH AS OUR HOUSE PAYMENT. WOW! WHEN IS THIS EVER GOING TO STOP?! THIS IS SOOO OUTRAGEOUS. I AM SUSRE THERE MUST BE OTHER CUTS TO MAKE BUT JUST NOT SURE WHERE. WHAT ARE THE REST OF YOU DOING ONCE YOU THINK YOU HAVE REACHED THE MAX IN CUTTING EXPENSES?


.................................................................
..........What I have found is , it is a lot cheaper to live in a nice , used travel trailer , in a park or on a small piece of land ! You could sell your home , invest the equity in a 5th. wheel and a tow vehicle so you can move your trailer .
..........I've lived in a 5th. wheel for 12 years and don't regret it at all . IF , you live in a very cold climate where temps drop below zero then you'll have problems with your plumbing and water supply . OTOH , if you live in the south , you can add extra insulation to your plumbing and get through the winter with no problems . Were I in your shoes I'd start looking for a small acreage property that doesn't restrict travel trailers and buy it , then sell your home and move ! IF , you take your time , plan things out you can lower your monthly expenses , significantly . I'm biased , towards RV's but they are a proven way of living cheaper than in a convential home . , fordy


----------



## fordy

...........Also , ALL DOCS are given samples of medications to give to their patients..........I'd ask your Doc if he\she has samples you can try and tell him\her you cannot afford your current meds . And , tell your Doc you want a GENERIC form of your current meds . You must be very FIRM with the Doc and don't allow them to make your decisions for you .
...........There are lots of Docs to choose from , so don't be afraid to make a change to another MD ! , fordy


----------



## basecamp2000

Hey Guys

Sure was nice to read all of your experiences. Sad to have to give up a lot of stuff due to age and health.

I'm 71 now and have accomplished a bit during my 45 years of 'steading: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/deep-in-the-maine-woods.570272/

But, I've slowed down to a crawl in the last 3 years... had a stent put in last August, but there may be a triple bypass on the horizon. Lots of peeps that have had bypasses say it's like getting a new motor installed - I hope so.

There's just soooo much to do on a 'stead just to keep things from falling apart, let alone the chores, gardens and critters ! It's getting away from me fast and that's the biggest stress.

Maybe I'll rent it out to a young family and move into the other "traditional" house I inherited on the next property over. They can learn homesteading and cash in on the crops, - I don't need a lot of money now that I've got SS and pensions (retired environmental engineer). We got no kids, so hope they got young-uns that need grandparents that love youngsters.

I'd run all the farm equipment, tractors, rototiller, mowers, cultivators etc. and let the younger set sweat a little like I did when I was younger, and sit at the farmers markets with the produce truck for a change.

Anyway, that's some thoughts drifting through my mind lately.

- Cliff


----------



## Myrth

58 here. Not yet retired. Sometimes not sure I will ever fully retire, but time will tell. I will be getting a pension in a couple years from a former job, which will be nice.

Over the years I have had to give up, due to aging, injuries, etc.:

Breaking colts.

Downhill skiing.

SCUBA diving.

Mountain climbing.

Backpacking.

A full night’s sleep. 

High heels.

Raising sheep (shearing got too hard on me and hard to get a shearer for a small flock).

Beekeeping - husband developed a severe allergy.

But I still garden. I am doing more in raised beds now, which is easier on my body. When we moved most recently (2013), I planted the new orchard in dwarf trees - easier to care for and harvest. I still keep chickens. I still do fiber arts. I don’t have goats since the move, but may get some again in the future. Still have a horse. Have dogs and cats.

One must adapt to new circumstances, but the earlier life lessons help, don’t they? And often I find new things to enjoy.


----------



## CajunSunshine

For every thing I have had to give up, I try to add something that I didn't have time to pursue in my more energetic times. My list of interests is long enough and doable even after I reach my "rocking chair days," so there's no shortage of interesting things to do or learn.

That way, I keep busy (and happy) enough that I don't mourn what I can no longer easily do.


----------



## muleskinner2

I haven't given up much yet, it just takes a little longer to get it done.

Muleskinner2


----------



## happy hermits

I am 55 and I guess I have not given up a lot . I do have some health issues. I just take longer to get things done. My husband helps me when needed. That being said I think we live a simple life and have settled a long time ago.


----------



## big rockpile

Gave up most my Animals because my wife couldn't take over when I was down.

I'm giving up most my Firewood Cutting and Garden. I've given up putting in for Draw Hunts because I spend so much time waiting, find I get drawn then find I'm unable to go.

I really should feel Blessed. My Doctor says I shouldn't be walking, got a wife that has always insisted I go, until it gets to it don't matter what she says. Guy at Church knows some of my other Health Problems and he says I'm Blessed because I'm still alive. I know all this is up to the Lord, He makes the plans.

big rockpile


----------



## pixiedoodle

getting ready for my 3rd heart surgery around the 4th of july. all of this from a virus that attacked my heart 18 ths ago. otherwise healthy heart, no disease, clogs, etc..nothing. who knew a virus could attack a perfectly healthy heart & create so much havoc . last 18 mths have been tough & having 3rd heart repair the first wk or 2 in july. sure has made us both view life in a dif light. cutting down a lot of giant shrubs etc to have less to deal with. at the $ rate of meds even with good insurance & medicare & supplements & so forth we are having to cut everywhere we can save a buck or a dime. looking at smaller homes but right now they are more than where we are. staying put till it flips around to the other way.. having this 3rd heart surgery & see how that turns out & how it leaves me physically. finding a small home with smaller payment & less things to take care of would be a smart idea. in the kansas city area property is high. tiny little homes in bad shape are way more than where we are so we continue to cut back everywhere else. so far we do not mind. all i can say is it's a good thing dh likes leftovers & all the concoctions i can cook up. have a garden etc. just keep moving forward. a challenge is good for the soul.


----------



## MoonRiver

Golf, although I haven't played for over 20 years. I officially gave it up when I gave away my clubs last week. Not so much my age, as my back.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE ARE DEBATING WHAT ALL WE NEED TO DO IN THIS OLD HOUSE TO GET IT WINTER READY. WE HAVE HAD INSULATION BLOWN INTO THE WALLS BUT NEED IT BLOWN INTO THE ATTIC TOO, HOWEVER THE PRICE IS COMPLETELY OUT OF HAND TO HIRE THAT DONE. WE HAVE BLOWN INSULATION IN OURSELVES BUT THAT WAS AT LEAST 20 YRS AGO...NOT SURE WE'RE EITHER ONE UP TO THAT AGAIN. WE'VE ALSO REPLACEDALL OF OUR WINDOWS & PUT ON A NEW ROOF ABOUT IN 2012. WHAT WE NEED IS NEW WIRING AS THIS IS OLD & DANGEROUS & NOT ENOUGH OF IT. GOT AN $11,000 BID FOR THAT SO THAT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN ANY TIME SOON. WE JUST KEEP CUTTING & CUTTING BUT FEEL LIKE WE CAN ALWAYS DO MORE. SINCE WE ARE 70 & 72 WE DON'T WANT TO PUT ANOTHER 20 04 30 THOUSAND IN THIS HOUSE. IT IS PERFECT LOCATION BUT TOO BIG FOOR JUST THE 2 OF US. ALWAYS SOEMTHING, BUT WE KEEP MAKING EVERY SAMLL CUT HERE & THERE AS BEST WE CAN. WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS HEARD ANY "WINTER FORECASTS " FOR THE CENTRAL USA YET?


----------



## 4tu

There is a chair rail looking raceway for wiring using THHN wire or behind base boards unless your going to replace your service panel.
I have seen it run up to a ceiling fan switches and plugs just a nicer version of conduit and easier to add or work on than conduit. look at other brands.

 
8:31
As I recall you need to check but shredded news paper dampened and tumbled with boric acid powder is fire resistant and a good insulator, can be made in a cement mixer.

 
5:00
As far as heating a rocket stove mass heater burns any biomass grass leaves twigs scrap wood no smoke and a few hours heats the "mass" so it keeps your home warm for hours.

 
3:13

so far have not had to gie up much but I have had to find different ways to do it myself to be able to afford what I want done and do it myself.


----------



## jerry arnold

pixiedoodle said:


> THE MEDICATION I NEED FOR THIS HEART ILLNESS IS GOING TO BREAK US I FEAR. NOT ONLY HAS THE MEDS GONE UP NEARLY DOUBLE BUT THEY KEEP ADDING MORE. OUR HOUSE PAYMENT WENT UP $100 BECAUSE OF TAX INCREASES & INSURANCE INCREASES. DH WORKS A PT JOB & I WORRY HE'LL NEVER BE ABLE TO QUIT. THERE IS NOT ONE EXPENCE IN OUR DAILY LIVES THAT HAS NOT GONE UPWARD BY 10-25% THIS YR. WE CONSIDERED SELLING THE HOUSE & DOWNSIZING BUT HOUSING IS SO HIGH RIGHT NOW WHERE WE ARE, THIS IS STIL THE LEAST EXPENSIVE OPTION. WOW A 500 SQ FT STUDIO APT IS NEARLY AS MUCH AS OUR HOUSE PAYMENT. WOW! WHEN IS THIS EVER GOING TO STOP?! THIS IS SOOO OUTRAGEOUS. I AM SUSRE THERE MUST BE OTHER CUTS TO MAKE BUT  JUST NOT SURE WHERE. WHAT ARE THE REST OF YOU DOING ONCE YOU THINK YOU HAVE REACHED THE MAX IN CUTTING EXPENSES?


i ended up homeless in a shack...really


----------



## Bob M.

Coke, Crack,LSD and methamphetamines.........lucky I can still handle flakka and huffing gas.......

and those were just started to handle the people when I came to this forum.


----------



## Bob M.

4tu said:


> As I recall you need to check but shredded news paper dampened and tumbled with boric acid powder is fire resistant and a good insulator, can be made in a cement mixer.


https://www.hunker.com/13401925/homemade-cellulose-insulation


----------



## pixiedoodle

jerry arnold said:


> i ended up homeless in a shack...really


THAT IS AWFUL. I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT. WE NEVER KNOW WHAT LIFE WILL HAND US. I HOPE YOUR SITUATION CAN IMPROVE AS THE FUTURE MOVES ALONG.


----------



## jerry arnold

pixiedoodle said:


> THAT IS AWFUL. I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT. WE NEVER KNOW WHAT LIFE WILL HAND US. I HOPE YOUR SITUATION CAN IMPROVE AS THE FUTURE MOVES ALONG.


it will for sure!!! in 6yr i will have my place paid for and i'll be retiring later that year


----------



## newfieannie

I posted here last year but it will be interesting to see if peoples lives have changed much since the op. I'm still plodding along in the same old way. still have my place in the country although I'm not working now where everything is froze up. just visit on weekends. if all goes well i'll be back in early spring. cleaning up downed trees,burning brush, mowing and whatnot.

got my snow shovels taken out today getting ready for snow. I have a contract with a guy but he only comes if it's over 2 ft or so. I have to keep in shape somehow when I can't garden. it's a good thing I make friends easily because everyone my first husband and I started with is gone and the new ones keep dropping like flies. ~Georgia


----------



## oceantoad

Have 15 acres, 17 goats, 2 chickens, 2 outside dogs with the goats, 2 German Shepherds inside, and an umbrella cockatoo . Arthritis everywhere, congestive heart disease from a bug that I caught, need two new knees, back has been hosed for 20 years or so. Have just about given up everything. Can't get up on my tractor, need help catching and holding goats, am very careful walking on uneven ground, so no more hiking or walking (have benign positional vertigo). Quit doing a garden because of the back and even quit container gardening. Get tired easily, because of heart. No fishing, because of having to get into a boat. Quit cleaning the house, depression. Still work for a paycheck, but no real life after work. Wife died in 2006, took the wind out of my sails and caught the heart bug while taking care of the wife with her cancer. Only one friend still alive and he is in very bad shape and has serious mobility issues plus heart. No more short trips with no one around to take care of animals. Getting the 2nd GSD has perked me up quite a bit. Constant pain, heating pad is my best bud. With all that I have to count my blessings. Still on this side of the dirt and living on a dirt road instead of in town. Broken bones, stability problems , arthritis, and lots of pain, but still moving, although very slowly. 65 years old and hope to work 5 more years, gets me out of the house and it is a social thing to becaround people. I have gotten old.


----------



## GTX63

With age one slows down. I'm 100% certain about that.
With age one creates workarounds.
At 25 I had a shovel so I didn't need a tractor.
At 55 I have a tractor so I have no need for the damn shovel.


----------



## nehimama

My main change is to keep my herd of dairy goats within reasonable limits.


----------



## haypoint

As of today, I no longer climb a 26 foot ladder with a chainsaw to cut branches. I hire it done. Another mile stone.


----------



## GTX63

Cutting trees from a man lift/cherry picker.
Was going to rent one years ago. Local store quoted me $700 for the weekend.
Farmer down the road says "Hey! I just finished using mine to repair some loose tin on my barn. You pay me $100 plus the fuel and it is yours until you are done."
He comes by the next day and unloads it from a semi. He drives it over, hands me the key and says "Oh, let the fluid warm up before you go very high" and leaves.
I load a coil of rope, two chainsaws some tools and a thermos and climb onto the platform after letting it run for about 15 minutes.
Worked the controls few a few seconds going side to side, down a little. I gently bump the joystick to go up and it jerked so violently straight up 10' that my saws came up off the floor and my thermos went over the side. Farmer Jeb neglected to tell me that there was a valve sticking in the controls and anytime you tried to elevate, no matter how slowly you moved the stick, the lift went straight up full bore. The Tower of Terror had nothing on this thing. I went up twice. The second time I had screw drivers and wrenches flying up past my head and into the sky like confetti. I climbed into the tree and just cut everything down while straddling the limbs. I was safer in a dead oak. I already had issues with heights; this death trap put my mind back into the fetal position. These days I just do a little math, measure my face cut and take them down at the base of the trunk.


----------



## jerry arnold

Yippee!! I'm with you but you told it in a funny way...and I needed the laugh...glad you're safe and all...


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Fact is. . I'm not as young/spry as I used to be. Truth is. . There are tasks that I could do all day that now take me all day to do.


----------



## jerry arnold

the best thing about living in the modern world is men are constantly inventing machines that work harder than me...and if my money allows i'll buy machines that will save me from work...


----------



## [email protected]

I was never one to complain about aches and pains mainly because I didn't have many.
back then I could dig and plant all day. now I just do one plant all day..
arthritis in my hips makes my back ache if I stand for more than 10 minutes. and if I kneel down, I had better have something sturdy nearby to climb up .. lucky I still have good arm strength.
going blind doesn't help with the woodworking I love to do. 
Ahhh, these Golden Years..
......jiminwisc......


----------



## emdeengee

Some of the best financial advice received was to live on your reduced income when you were planning a baby or already pregnant. The same has proven to be true about retirement. I am retired but my husband is not yet. I created a budget for our our retirement based on what our income would be. Guestimating some of the expenses and adding 10% to everything to allwow for increases and inflation. For the past seven months we have been living on this retirement budget and putting the difference in savings. This has been a huge help and eye-opener. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Shrek

In September I gave my hired maintenance man my aluminum lean on the house extension ladder after I found a "stairway to heaven" warehouse mobile staircase in a property a friend and I bought as an investment that is about 16 feet tall and has normal width steps and two handrails. I can tow it from my higher clearance shed where I store it with my John Deere mule and put it beside my house and walk up the stairs to get blown down limbs off the roof as far as 5 or 6 feet from the eves without risking taking a dive on a narrow rung ladder.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORKING HARD TO MAINTAIN THE BEST THEY CAN. EVERY JANUARY WE TRY TO GO THRU OUR DAIY EXPENSES & SEE WHERE WE CAN CUT BACK AGAIN. EVERYTHING GOES UO, UT SURE NOT MUCH EVER GOES DOWN. WE JUST CUT BACK SOMEWHERE ELSE & MOVE ON. CAN'T SAY WE HAVE MISSED MUCH OF WHAT WE CUT BACK ON. WE USE TO EAT OUT ONCE A WEEK BUT NOW IF WE DO IT IS A DOLLAR BURGER & A DOLLAR ICE CREAM CONE A & A 40 CENT SENIOR DRINK WE SHARE AT BURGER KING. THAT'SOUR BIG SPLURGE USUALLY. MOSTLY WE EAT AT HOME & THAT IS A HUGE $$ SAVER FOR US. I TRY TO COOK ENOUGH OF ANY ONE OR 2 DISHES EACH WEEK TO STRETCH THE MEALS. WE DON'T MIND LEFTOVERS AT ALL. I THINK AS WE AGE WE EAT SMALLER PORTIONS & OUT TASTES ARE SIMPLE BASIC FOODS. EVERY LITTLE BIT OF CHANGE SEEMS TO HLEP A BIT AT A TIME. WE RE HAPPY WITH THE DIFFERENCE IT MAKES IN THE ONG RUN.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TODAY I BOILED A HAM BONE FOR SEVERAL HOURS & THEN SCRAPED OFF THE HAM & TOSSED THE FAT ETC INTO A BOWL TO COOL OFF AS I WILL TOSS THOSE SCRAPS OUT FOR THE ANIMALS THAT ROAM THRU THE NEIGHBORHOOD. SO TONITE & AT LEAST TOM. NITE WE WILL ENJOY BEANS & PONE ONCE AGAIN. STILL HAVE A FEW SWEETS LEFT FROM XMAS BUT HAVE RUN OUT OF FRESH PRODUCE. WE WILL HAVE TO FILL IN THE FRSH PRODUCE TONITE OR TOM. MORNING & THE REST OF THE WEEK TO COME WILL BE PULLING ITEMS FROM THE FREEZER. I PULLED OUT A TINY BEEF ROAST TODAY TO THAW. DH WILL ENJOY THAT IN A FEW DAYS WHEN WE HAVE CONSUMED OUR LEFTOVERS FROM XMAS . OUR GOAL IS TO FILL IN THE FRESH PRODUCE & FRUITS AS NEED ALONG WITH BREAD WHEN WE ARE ABOUT OUT. WE HAVE DECIDED TO TRY FILLING IN THE FRESH PRODUCE AS THE NEED ARISES & TRY TO STAY OUT OF THE STORE FOR THE HIGH DOLLAR ITEMS AS LONG AS WE CAN POSTPONE THAT ORDEAL. IF A SUPER SALE COMES UP ON CANNED OR FRZN VEGS WE WILL PROB TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THAT. STILL HAVE A GOOD AMT OF LEFT OVER JAMBALYA TO ENJOY THIS WEEK AS PART OF THE EVENING MEALS.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I boiled a second ham bone yest. got enough meat & broth for another 5 conatiners of beans. since our dd is one of those federal workers not getting paid it will help them with numerous meals. she too will be searching thru the frzrs. to see what she can make with what is on hand. it will be one of several times she has no income from a fed. job. this is just wrong! they work like everyone else & have no big income nor any say in what goes on there. hope it is over soon. i don't care who you are, you cannot function for long without a paycheck when you have medical needs & everyday expenses etc also there is care needed & her 89 yr old mil who lives with them to take care of as well. def will be helping them out with a pantry challenge at their home.


----------



## light rain

Today I made DH old fashioned oatmeal and added frozen sweet cherries, cinnamon and 1 T honey. Cheap and filling and low sodium. We bought the cherries last July when there was a glut of them (and pitted them with a little, efficient pitter found at St. Viny's.)

Heads up everyone. Forever stamps are going up 5 cents a stamp this month. It happens on either the 17th or the 27th I believe.

I asked for stamp pads from family for Christmas and intend to make more of our own cards. We'll see if I actually follow through on this. Store bought cards that look nice are getting way too expensive.


----------



## JohnP

most of my hair


----------



## pixiedoodle

I COOKED A TINY BEEF ROAST & A TINY PORK ROAST A FEW DAYS APART. MADE POTS & CARROTS AS WELL WITH VEGS & GRAVY SO DH HAS DECIDED HE WILL EAT THE PORK & BEEF ROAST ALTERNATE DAYS TIL IT IS GONE WITH SIDE DISHES.. I AM BETTEING HE WILL BE TIRED OF BOTH BY THE TIME THEY ARE GONE. I HAVE MANAGED TO FRZ A LOT OF LEFTOVERS & SOUPS, BEANS ETC TO GET US THRU THIS WINTER & TRY TO KEEP THE FOOD BUDGET DOWN. SINCE I NO LONGER WORK THAT IS MY CONTRIBUTION TO THIS HOUSEHOLD I GUESS. NOT A SHOPPPER SO THAT IS NOT A PROBLEM AS FAR AS NON EDIBLES. NO HOBBIES NOR SPORTS INVOVEMENTS SO NO EXTRA $$ REQUIRED THERE. SOMETIMES I THINK IT IS A FUN CHALLENGE TO SEE HAW FAR WE CAN GO ON THE LEAST ADDED EXPENSES. DON'T BUY CLOTHIGNG IN LONGER SINCE WE DON'T WORK..DH DOES WORK A 4 HR PT JOB BUT ONLY WEARS JEANS & T-SHIRTS. WE DOD WHAT WE CAN JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## zo_ey

I haven't had to give up a lot yet, but there *is* a list:
. Long hard treks in the cold
. Going hungry for long hours(my stomach gets all bloated now)
. Reading in low light
I have added something, which I could never do earlier. I can read stuff which was boring at one time. I'm now reading a nephew's economics textbook! Yes, he can't stop laughing, but I find it interesting. I'm reading Principles of Macroeconomics and I'm not bored. Some universities offer older people the option of attending classes, without paying a few. I might explore that when I become eligible for that.


----------



## CKelly78z

Just the other day, my SIL jumped out of my truck bed over the tailgate like I used to do....no more, I value being able to walk !

I have given up slinging bales of hay, and choose to be the one on the top of the wagon when unloading


----------



## anniew

zo-ey. Since you are in NYS, the SUNY system (at least the community college level) has free audit classes for those over 60. No credits, of course, but loads of perks with the student ID card. I've taken several at the BCC campus. Also, don't have to do tests, papers, etc. if you don't want to. Just sit there and absorb all that info...


----------



## newfieannie

I don't know how I missed Shrek's post about the steps. if I had something like that I wouldn't have had to pay to get the roof shingles on and the eavestrough repaired. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

SEEMS LIKE WITH THE COST RISES ON EVERYTHING, WE KEEP HAVING TO TAKE FROM THIS OR THAT TO COVER THE RISE OF OTHER "THIS OR THATS". OUR INCOME DOESN'T GO UP BUT OUT OUT-GO SURE DOES. JUST SHUFFLING $$ AROUND TO COVER EVERY RIASE IN DAYLY LIVING EXPENSES. DH WORK PT JOB TO PAY FOR MY HIDEOUS HEART MEDS. DON'T SEE GROCERIES GOING DOWN BUT WE DO MANAGE TO EAT & BUY A LITTLE LESS ALL THE TIME. JUST SHUFFLING CONSTANTLY. IF DH WASN'T WORKING PT JOB I DO NOT KNOW HOW WE WOULD GET BY. EVEN WITH INS. HEART MEDS ARE PLENTIFUL AS WELL AS PLENTIFUL $$. AND THAT IS WITH GOOD INSUREANCE & SUPPLEMENTS. I DO NOT KNOW HOW SO MANY CAN KEEP ON GOING. BUT I GUESS THAT IS WHAT WE DO- JUST FOGURE OUT A WAY TO KEEP ON GOING. JUST TAKE IT FROM THOS FOR THAT & CUT BACK HERE & THERE. JUST KEEP ON LIVING & DOING WHAT WE NEED TO DO TO KEEP MOVING ON.


----------



## newfieannie

what I can't take is the heat but then it seems every body else is in the same boat so it isn't age. heat warnings out all over the place and people a lot younger than me are having heat exhaustion. this is shaping up to be our hottest day ever I wouldn't be surprised if we set a record.

I'm getting a lot of work done but it's inside which needed doing anyway. I cleaned the whole top floor yesterday walls and everything. today I did downstairs. I wont venture out there in this. last night I waited until 10pm to do all the watering. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

GREAT IDEA ABOUT STAYING INSIDE & DOING SOME EXTRA CLEANING. I NEED TO DO BOTH BATHROOMS INCLUDING THE WALLS, CEILNGS & FLOORS. WOULDN'T HURT TO CLEAN OUT & SORT THRU THE CABINETS AS WELL. I NEED TO DO THE SAME IN THE KITCHEN..HAVE SEVERAL STARTED/UNFINISHED KITCHEN PROJECTS & STORED A LOT OF STUFF ON A SS ROLLING DOUBLE SHELF WITH SS SOLID TOP. IT LOOKS JUNKY & I CAN BARELY TOLERATE IT. IF "WE" WOULD GET THE PROJECT FINISHED THE SS ROLLING TABLE COULD GO ELSEWHERE & THE KITCHEN WOULD LOOK MUCH LESS CLUTTERED.


----------



## 101pigs

pixiedoodle said:


> SEEMS LIKE WITH THE COST RISES ON EVERYTHING, WE KEEP HAVING TO TAKE FROM THIS OR THAT TO COVER THE RISE OF OTHER "THIS OR THATS". OUR INCOME DOESN'T GO UP BUT OUT OUT-GO SURE DOES. JUST SHUFFLING $$ AROUND TO COVER EVERY RIASE IN DAYLY LIVING EXPENSES. DH WORK PT JOB TO PAY FOR MY HIDEOUS HEART MEDS. DON'T SEE GROCERIES GOING DOWN BUT WE DO MANAGE TO EAT & BUY A LITTLE LESS ALL THE TIME. JUST SHUFFLING CONSTANTLY. IF DH WASN'T WORKING PT JOB I DO NOT KNOW HOW WE WOULD GET BY. EVEN WITH INS. HEART MEDS ARE PLENTIFUL AS WELL AS PLENTIFUL $$. AND THAT IS WITH GOOD INSUREANCE & SUPPLEMENTS. I DO NOT KNOW HOW SO MANY CAN KEEP ON GOING. BUT I GUESS THAT IS WHAT WE DO- JUST FOGURE OUT A WAY TO KEEP ON GOING. JUST TAKE IT FROM THOS FOR THAT & CUT BACK HERE & THERE. JUST KEEP ON LIVING & DOING WHAT WE NEED TO DO TO KEEP MOVING ON.


Just about gave up on all fresh fruit. Except i still buy a few bananas. Also buy can fruit and eat half can at a time. I raise my own meat. That leaves bread and a few candy bars.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm just eating canned fruit that's in my preps these days. the other stuff goes bad so quickly. the avocado seems okay when I buy it but get it home and it's all black.some people eat it like that but I can't. I did one day and had a a terrible bad stomach all night.

bananas are very inexpensive at no frills but I don't eat them . I don't like peaches fresh or canned . apricots are a crazy price but I do like them. I lost all my blueberries this year. birds and deer I think. my son neglected to tie up the foil pie pans which I had up last year and got plenty. ~Georgia


----------



## Snuffy Smith

fordy said:


> ..........I've given up eating out 3 times a week or so cause it's ten bucks no matter what type of food one prefers ! My income has fallen significantly over the last four years since I can't work due to coronary artery disease . So , I spend a lot more time at home which also saves money on gasoline . I try to get all my major outside projects finished before May 1st. because I can't stand the 90++ f heat here in Tx . , fordy


----------



## Snuffy Smith

fordy said:


> ..........I've given up eating out 3 times a week or so cause it's ten bucks no matter what type of food one prefers ! My income has fallen significantly over the last four years since I can't work due to coronary artery disease . So , I spend a lot more time at home which also saves money on gasoline . I try to get all my major outside projects finished before May 1st. because I can't stand the 90++ f heat here in Tx . , fordy


If I lived where you do I would be eating out at Joe T Garcias at least 3 times a week!


----------



## D-BOONE

I gave up on having a day without pain.


----------



## Jlynnp

D-BOONE said:


> I gave up on having a day without pain.


I cannot remember the last day I was without pain. I was recently diagnosed with yet another problem Fibromylga. I was placed on 60 mg of Cymbalta and my muscle relaxer was doubled, these have helped to a degree. When you add those meds to the rest that I take including Oxycodone, 2 types of insulin and a few others. I understand why people in severe pain take their lives.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE JUST KEEP CUTTING BACK HERE & THERE. EVERYTHING GOES UP BUT OUR INCOME & IF IT DOES THE UTILITIES OR GROCERIES OR INS. TAKES WHAT EVER RAISE THERE IS IN INCOME. WE SEEM TO ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO EAT OUT ONCE A WK AT BURGER KING & EAT OFF THE DOLLAR MENU. IT GETS US OUT OF THE HOUSE & WE CALL IT A TREAT CAUSE WE ALWAYS GET THE DOLLAR ICE CREAM CONE FOR OUR BIG SPLURGE. WORKS FOR US. I TOSS NO FOOD IN THE TRASH UNLESS IT IS SPOILED & I TOSS THAT OUT FOR THE ANIMALS-SQRLS. ***** ETC. I USE UP ALL MY FOOD SCRAPS & INCORPORATE IT INTO A SOUP OR WITH PASTA ETC. YOU CAN ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO USE UP LEFTOVERS & IT SAVES $$. I DON'T DRIVE MUCH ANY MORE SO THAT SAVES ON GAS & WEAR & TEAR ON MY 17 YR OLD SATURN. WE HAVE DECIDED TO JUST KEEP DRIVING IT UNTILL IT IS NOT FIXABLE AGAIN. OUR PROPERTY TAXES HAVE JUMPED A LOT THIS YR & SO THEN HAS THE HOUSE PAYMENT BUT STILL LESS THAN RENTING AN APT AROUND HERE. JUST KEEP RE-THINKING EVERY ASPECT OF OUR LIVES & SAVING A DIME HERE & THERE. THAT'S WHAT OUR GRANNYS & MOTHERS DID SO WE JUST FOLLOW THEIR LEAD & DO WHAT WE CAN TO KEEP GOING. UNFORTUNEATELY WE HAVE MOVED A LOT DURING OUR 43 YRS TOGETHER & HAVING A HOUSE PD FOR IS MOST LIKELY OUT OF OUR REACH. THAT WOULD SURE MAKE A HUGE DIF. IN $$ OUT-GO. WE HAVE A GARDEN EVERY YR & I DO CAN BUT NOT AS MUCH AS I USE TO. THIS YR IT IS SO BAD THAT I WILL BE SURRISED IF THERE ARE ENOUGH TOMS TO CAN AT ONE TIME. I NEED SALT FREE/LOW SALT, SO I CAN MAKE MY OWN V-8 & TOMS JUICE SOUP ETC. ALWAYS FIGURING OUT HOW TO MAKE THE FOOD STRETCH. WE DON'T SMOKE OR DRINK NOR SHOP OUSIDE OF EVERYDAY NEEEDS ANY LONGER, WE TRY TO LIVE A PRETTY GOOD BASIC LIFE & WE ARE GOOD WITH THAT.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Apparently I don't look old enough for the gentleman (?) at Advanced Auto to offer to carry out my new deep cycle marine battery.


----------



## emdeengee

And some stores and businesses have been giving us the seniors discount since we were 50 (we never complained) while today at 65 many don't unless we remind them. These are the stores and businesses that have no signage anywhere (including on invoices and their internet sites) stating that they offer a seniors discount. So it is up to individuals to ask. 

And I definitely look old enough for a healthy younger person to carry out my 50 lb bag of dog food - or battery. I am not shy at asking or reminding them to lend a hand. For the amount of money I spend in these places they need to step up their customer service.


----------

